# Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

Moin.

Die "Schlaufe zu Schlaufe" Verbindung ist ja recht bekannt. 

Nutzt jemand die gleiche Technik um z.B. fertige Vorfächer direkt mit dem Öhr eines Wirbels zu verbinden? Man könnte so recht schnell die Vorfächer wechseln, ohne jedes mal einen neuen Knoten ans Öhr des Wirbels zu machen. So könnte man ja auf den Karabiner verzichten.

Wie stark ist der Tragkraftverlust der Schnur beim Einschlaufen im Vergleich zum Anknoten? Gibt es einen Unterschied bei Geflecht und Mono?

Hintergrund:
Ich hab bei den meisten Vertüddelungen beim Auswerfen den Karabiner des Wirbels im Verdacht, da er sehr beweglich ist und beim Wurf gerne schlackert. Jetzt suche ich eine alternative Befestigungsmöglichkeit, ohne auf den Wirbel zu verzichten und trotzdem schnell Vorfächer wechseln zu können.

Gruß
Katteker


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Außer beim Stippen möchte ich auf den Wirbel nicht vrzichten. Zum einen, weil er etwas gegen das verdrallen hilft, zum anderen weil Vorfach und Hauptschnur oft sehr unterschiedliche Stärken haben und die dünnere Schnur die dickere einschneiden könnte. 

Beim Einschlaufen in das Wirbelöhr sehe ich keine Nachteile, außer das es eben etwas umständlicher ist.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Katteker schrieb:


> Jetzt suche ich eine alternative Befestigungsmöglichkeit, ohne auf den Wirbel zu verzichten und trotzdem schnell Vorfächer wechseln zu können.



Knotenlosverbinder


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Außer beim Stippen möchte ich auf den Wirbel nicht vrzichten. Zum einen, weil er etwas gegen das verdrallen hilft, zum anderen weil Vorfach und Hauptschnur oft sehr unterschiedliche Stärken haben und die dünnere Schnur die dickere einschneiden könnte.
> 
> Beim Einschlaufen in das Wirbelöhr sehe ich keine Nachteile, außer das es eben etwas umständlicher ist.



Hallo Ralf,

Genau, den Wirbel als solchen möchte ich auch behalten. Nur der olle Karabiner soll weg. 

Werds heute Nachmittag mal probieren und dann berichten.

Schonmal Danke.


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Knotenlosverbinder



An die Verbinder hab ich auch schon gedacht. Das Problem wäre doch aber weiter das gleiche. Die Öse des Verbinders würde doch auch frei in dem Öhr des Wirbels schlackern, oder? 

Wäre außerdem wieder ein Teil mehr in der Montage. Möchte da eigentlich so wenig wie möglich haben...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Wie Ralle schon sagt.:m

Beim Posenangeln kann man meist auf einen Wirbel verzichten. 

Du kannst, um Tüdel zu vermeiden,  über den Einhänger(oder den halben Wirbel) auch sowas ziehen:
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/8010


So vertüdelt auch nix beim Wurf.


----------



## Dunraven (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Wir häufig verwendet, z.B. beim Boloangeln. Einen kleinen Dreifachwirbel am Ende der Bleimontage und da das Vorfach einschlaufen, fertig. Schau Dir mal das Video von Günther Horler am Silokanal beim IAM an wo er seinen Titel verteidigt. Da hat er auch so eine Montage mit einem Wirbel am Ende. Wie gesagt nicht ungewöhnliches beim Posenangeln auf Weißfisch wenn man Verdrallungen verhindern möchte. Nur sollten die eben entsprechend klein sein und zur Montage passen. Die ersetzen dann das letzte Schrot Größe 9 oder was auch immer gerade zur Montage passt.


----------



## stroffel (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Katteker schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Die "Schlaufe zu Schlaufe" Verbindung ist ja recht bekannt.
> 
> ...



Moin,
Ich mach das auch so wie von Dir beschrieben. An einigen Rollen hab ich einfach ne Schlaufe am ende der schnur. Wenn ich leicht fischen will mach ich direkt eine loop-to-loop Verbindung wenn ich etwas schwerer Fische oder einen Drall verhindern will (z.B. bei Aal-Angeln) kommt ein Wirbel dazwischen. Die Tragkraft mit wirbel würde ich höher vermuten, da die Schnur nirgens einschneiden kann.


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Posenangeln kann man meist auf einen Wirbel verzichten.



Werd ich mal probieren. Bisher hab ich fast immer nen Wirbel benutzt. Ich hatte auch noch nie den Gedanken auf ihn zu verzichten. Dieses Jahr wird der Wirbel dann auf jedenfalls öfters mal im Koffer bleiben.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du kannst, um Tüdel zu vermeiden,  über den Einhänger(oder den halben Wirbel) auch sowas ziehen:
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/8010





Hui, gesalzene Preise! Ne, das fällt aus. 5 EUR für son paar Dinger...;+. Dann bastel ich mir lieber selber nen weichen Schlauch drüber.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



stroffel schrieb:


> Die Tragkraft mit wirbel würde ich höher vermuten, da die Schnur nirgens einschneiden kann.



Stimmt, macht Sinn.


Ich behalt das ganze mal im Auge.




Danke für die Antworten!:l

Gruß
Dat Katteker


----------



## volkerm (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Moin,

lass das ganze Spielzeug samt Vorfach weg, und fische komplett Hauptschnur.
Haken handgeknotet- fertig.
Effektiver und günstiger geht es nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lass das ganze Spielzeug samt Vorfach weg, und fische komplett Hauptschnur.
> Haken handgeknotet- fertig.
> ...



Mach ich genau so beim pickern. Schlaufe binden, 1/3 aufschneiden. Blei an den kurzen, Haken an den langen Arm.
Da ist ja die Hauptschnur so dünn wie sonst die Vorfächer...

Aber mit 0,30 Vorfach (bzw. dann ja Hauptschnur) auf Karpfen mit Pose? Ne, das wäre mit zu grob. Dicke Hauptschnur, dünnes Vorfach. Hat bisher gut geklappt. 



Du fischst tatsächlich komplett ohne Vorfächer? Haken immer direkt an die Hauptschnur?


----------



## Dunraven (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> lass das ganze Spielzeug samt Vorfach weg, und fische komplett Hauptschnur.
> Haken handgeknotet- fertig.
> ...




Ganz großes #d#q|abgelehn
Wozu nutzt man denn Vorfächer, eben damit das dünnere Vorfach reißt und nicht die Hauptschnur irgendwo nach 5 oder 10 oder 50m. Bei Deiner Montage hast Du doch nur die "Sche*ße" am dampfen. Schnur reißt irgendwo = Fisch mit meterweise Schnur im Schlepp. Schnur reißt irgendwo vorne, immer noch das Problem das Du neu ausloten musst, ect. weil Du keine Ahnung hast wieviel Schnur weg ist. Selbst wenn Du es weißt musst Du die komplette Montage verschieben statt einfach neues Vorfach und fertig. Das selbe wenn Du einen größeren/kleineren Haken haben willst. Alles neu machen das dauert doch viel zu lange und ist unnötig. Am schlimmsten ist aber ebend as man massig Schnur haben kann die der Fisch dann mit schleppen muss beim Abriss.

Effektiv ist was ganz anderes, das ist die schlechteste und uneffektivste Lösung, eben weil man ja mehr basteln muss als das man angelt.


----------



## Katteker (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ganz großes #d#q|abgelehn
> Wozu nutzt man denn Vorfächer, eben damit das dünnere Vorfach reißt und nicht die Hauptschnur irgendwo nach 5 oder 10 oder 50m. Bei Deiner Montage hast Du doch nur die "Sche*ße" am dampfen. Schnur reißt irgendwo = Fisch mit meterweise Schnur im Schlepp. Schnur reißt irgendwo vorne, immer noch das Problem das Du neu ausloten musst, ect. weil Du keine Ahnung hast wieviel Schnur weg ist. Selbst wenn Du es weißt musst Du die komplette Montage verschieben statt einfach neues Vorfach und fertig. Das selbe wenn Du einen größeren/kleineren Haken haben willst. Alles neu machen das dauert doch viel zu lange und ist unnötig. Am schlimmsten ist aber ebend as man massig Schnur haben kann die der Fisch dann mit schleppen muss beim Abriss.
> 
> Effektiv ist was ganz anderes, das ist die schlechteste und uneffektivste Lösung, eben weil man ja mehr basteln muss als das man angelt.



Eine Schwachstelle kann man auch einfacher einbauen. Dafür braucht man doch kein Vorfach.

Der Gedanke von volkerma ist ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Wo sind denn die wirklichen Schwachstellen einer Montage? Hauptsächlich die Knoten. Außerdem noch zu viele Einzelteile. Daher ist die Idee, möglichst wenig zu fummeln und einfach direkt mit der Hauptschnur zu fischen nicht so doof. Grade bei besonders feinfühligen Montagen (z.B. beim pickern) findet man solche Montagen ja häufiger!

Wie gesagt, ich fische sowas ja auch ab und an. Das sind aber besondere Situationen! Fürs normale fischen wäre mir das ganze viel, viel zu grob. 

Robuste Hauptschnur und ein angemessen feines Vorfach, beides auf die zu erwartende Fischart und -größe abgestimmt.#h

Ist aber alles OT und hat mit meiner Ausgangsfrage nicht viel zu tun! Daher bitte: Zurück zum Thema.

Gruß
Dat Katteker


----------



## PierreNoel (24. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Also es gibt schon ein paar gute Gründe für den Wirbel. Ich benutze in jeder Montage einen sehr kleinen Wirbel.

gründe:

1. in der Mosel fischen ich trotz strömung sehr nahe auf dem grund, also so gelotet dass der Köder über den Grund "tanzt" 
da kann es immer passieren dass man einen hänger hat, der wirble ist die sollbruchstelle und im schlimmsten fall reisse ich mir das vorfach ab.

2. ich kann problemlos das vorfach und damit die hakengrösse bei köderänderung ändern, also von maden auf weizen oder hanf

3. das dünnere Vorfach verdrallt nicht

4. es ist einfach ein unauffälliger teil meiner montagebeleiung

5. mehr fällt mir  nicht ein.

Pierre


----------



## schomi (25. April 2011)

*AW: Karabinerwirbel vs. Einschlaufen in den Wirbel*

Ich verzichte meistens ganz auf Vorfach und Wirbel und befestige den Haken direkt an die Hauptschnur.


----------

